# How to Be Poor and Happy



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I have recently chosen to be poor, but I still want to be happy--so I'm looking for ways to do that. I recently quit my job for a low paying job, with no benefits (yes, that is a butterfly in my stomach), because the lower-paying job is important, hard, and rewarding, and I like it (pre-school). And because I HATED my other job.

I've come up with some ideas:

Work somewhere that I enjoy.
Spend time with family.
Spend time with nature, foraging and viewing wildlife.
Have a garden.
Paint on chicken eggs (free canvass, right? I'm excited to see if oil paint will work on eggshell.)
Write.
Take photos.
Volunteer.
Try to lead a healthy lifestyle. 
Save up for travel. 
Have one dinner per week be a picnic. 

Any other ideas for inexpensive happiness-causing activities?

One thing that my sales job taught me was that there are rich people who own their own houses who are still unhappy, and they get old and die just like the rest of us. So I want to start being happy now, regardless of my economic status.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 24, 2012)

You sound like you've got a great plan, and I really admire that you said yes to a job that would be more fulfilling but less money. Volunteer was going to be my suggestion, but you've already got that covered. If you do a good job and volunteer with the right places, it might even turn into a job! Or, you can even get some nice benefits, like discounts at places that could help ease some extraneous costs.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@*meltedsorbet*
Your post is the most adorable thing I've read all week *well done*..... I'd settle for 2 children, a fulfilling job, a home/rented house and a longterm partner what else does one need besides love and good company and essential living costs.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

gardening. Inside and out its a great hobby and you can grow your own food.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Just make sure you disconnect money and the attitude (feelings of) happiness and you're set. I do the same thing right now. Not by choice, but the mechanism is the same.


----------



## BradyNotTachy (Oct 24, 2012)

meltedsorbet said:


> I have recently chosen to be poor, but I still want to be happy--so I'm looking for ways to do that. I recently quit my job for a low paying job, with no benefits (yes, that is a butterfly in my stomach), because the lower-paying job is important, hard, and rewarding, and I like it (pre-school). And because I HATED my other job.
> 
> I've come up with some ideas:
> 
> ...


I think its great that you've taken such a step. Working with preschoolers would be so rewarding! Great choice and I'm sure you'll be more satisfied with life in the long run. Your thinking leagues ahead of some others!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The idea that money equals happiness is one that should really be consigned to history, because it is not only untrue, but unhealthy. Your ideas sound great and I hope you do go through with them.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Wow, fairplay for having the balls to do this and living an ethical lifestyle.
Like others have mentioned, growing your own veg, maybe adopt a chicken for eggs, bake your own bread, grow your own herbs, make sure you live near a water supply(lol), learn how to knit to make warmer clothes for winter, herbal remedies etc. Good luck :wink:


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

The cake is a lie . You can't achieve happiness by having things. Human beings suffer from a condition that psychologist call hedonic adaptation. We always return to a relatively stable level of happiness despite major positive or negative events or life changes. Speak to a lottery winner and they will teach you this. The grass is not greener in the other side of the fence. The emotional part of our brain when it perceives a sense of lack, uses the analytical part to rationalize those feelings. If you don't have much money, you will start thinking that if you have this and that thing you will feel better. If you are single, you will think that been in a relationship will make you better. Once you get exactly what you want...give it a few days,weeks, months but eventually you will return to the same place. 

Happiness is a reflection of accepting things as they are and being yourself. In the end, all is about perception. Kudos to you for doing something that reflects more who you are even if it doesn't paid much, it takes courage to do that. Happiness lies in being and that always translate into doing things that express who you are.

Here are two great blogs that will help you to embrace your new lifestyle...in there you will find great ideas of what to do...although like I said..do things that you truly enjoy/that makes you feel alive. 

» Start Here :zenhabits

Mr. Money Mustache | Early Retirement through Badassity


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the picnic idea. You know, you can be happy whenever once you make the choice to. Finding small little ways to make every moment happy with your own genuine creativity is what's going to make you happier vs your wealth status.

I like cooking my lunch in a rice cooker, then bringing it outside for a picnic, eating it with my favorite pair of chop sticks.

If you can't afford to go out with friends, sometimes having something like a simple fire in your back yard, or inviting your friends over for movie night is good times.


----------



## damiencoold (Feb 27, 2010)

I suggest adding "learning a musical instrument" to your list  You can find a very cheap guitar or ukulele these days.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Being poor and happy is easy... just pick up a drug habit. Two birds with one stone.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

damiencoold said:


> I suggest adding "learning a musical instrument" to your list  You can find a very cheap guitar or ukulele these days.


I would expand this to include more of the arts - try your hand at drawing, painting, dancing, singing, and/or playing an instrument. Cultivating an appreciation of the little things in each of these will make enjoying them that much richer. Sharing any of these with friends or a partner brings joy.

I wish you much luck in your endeavors, @meltedsorbet.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Becoming active/involved in your community is free.
Learning about basically anything is free. (Public Library, Friends/neighbors)
Learn to cook with minimal (preferably whole foods) ingredients in your cabinets. 
Make it a point to find/meet people with similar progressive views in your community a few times a month to learn from and share ideas/companionship. 
Stand on the side of the road and hold up your index and middle fingers on your hand at the drivers passing by. (I've done it, gotten rewarding responses/smiles)
Volunteer at a local animal shelter.
Brew your own booze and invite your newly found friends over for a whole foods dinner, wine tasting, enlightenment discussion meeting thing preferably with some instruments. 

:happy:


----------



## AJ2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

thankxxyou said:


> Becoming active/involved in your community is free.
> Learning about basically anything is free. (Public Library, Friends/neighbors)


Being involved in the community and having ready access to a library would be on my top 10 list. You never know when you'll need that help. Besides, before you know it, you'll have home improvement/gardening projects that will require some extra help that a friend could provide. If you're involved in the library enough then you could help dictate what new books are bought.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Oct 3, 2012)

wow, I admire you for choosing to do the things that make you happy. You can try learning a new hobby, or do something you haven't tried before. Like going on a hiking trip, I find climbing mountains a breathtaking experience. Do some volunteer work for the community. Learn to play a new musical instrument. 

I wish you good luck on your chosen lifestyle.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, I give credits to you 

I find that the key to happiness is the people. Surround yourself with happy, uplifting, positive, and encouraging people. Be around those that you can learn a lot from, those that you can laugh and be yourself with, those that you can share your goals and dreams with. When you become poor, you may end up living in the poor side of town. That is where a lot of bad things happen such as getting things stolen, your land property ruined, a lot of homeless people creeping around, people with no lives, drugs, alcohol, abuse, etc.. If you do find yourself in this area, don't be discouraged. You'll need to go out of your way to find true happiness and make things work out for you.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, I am amazed by all the encouragement on here! I really appreciate everyone's comments and ideas. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's really nice you managed to do that, I'm glad for you and people like yourself have always impressed me.

_(I cannot be happy while endless bills keeps coming and I have to think too much to figure out which is more important to pay at the moment to chose... Too much things to pay... Too many things I would like to do at the moment and I can't... It get's me totally stressed.)_


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

*High five* You can be happy and poor. Mo' money, mo bills, right? Learning how to do things for free or cheap is sooooo rewarding.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Dont do this. Try to find a career that makes you happy and pays you well. If you are in a "helping" field, you deserve it.

Being happy means that you allow yourself room to grow, and expand. If you want to be happy you should stop trying to rework your lifestyle around being "poor". Less money, sure, but not "poor"

You are limiting yourself.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

You have witnessed what I myself see everyday. More is never enough to some people. The idea that someone else is paid well because they worked hard and "deserved" it. No it is provided because it was given to them and they accepted what was given. Many people work very hard at what they are doing and are never rewarded but still continue their career because getting paid with money isn't why they are there in the first place. Think of musicians. Musicians/Actors start out the same way with nothing trying to live a purposeful creative life. Some people are supposed to live mediocre lives with little to no "seen" impact, some are called to do great things and change humanity. Some not everyone! Success, purpose, impact is not tied to monetary profit. As long as you serve your purposeful life you are never limited. I think it is limiting to say the only way happiness is achieved is by your income status and getting what you deserve or what you think you are entitled to.

You are my hero of the day OP.


----------

